# much ado about little



## Jack of all trades (Jan 23, 2016)

Frankly, I hate introduction threads because I never know what to say. What is it the audience is hoping to hear (or read)? 

I am joining because a family member joined a while ago and mentioned today that this site has mentors. I'm hoping that means valuable information and feedback are available here.

So now you know why I joined. What can I offer? 

I have been working on a novel for a few years and believe it might finally be ready for publication, and have a second one about 80% complete. So I might have something to offer novel authors.

I have recently started writing short stories. So I don't have much experience in that arena -- yet. 

I have also done some screenwriting. In addition, I can format documents pretty well, so I may be able to answer formatting questions.

I guess that's it.


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

View attachment 11437


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello Jackof all trades,
Welcome. I'm new myself only joined a couple of days ago but in that time from what I've seen on other people's work the feedback and advice is amazing both in amount and detail. I think that yoou will definatly get loads on your writing. Looking forward t reading your stuff. What genre do you write in for your novels?


----------



## Hairball (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, first of all, welcome to the best place on earth for anyone who is creative!

I look forward to seeing your works! If you need any help, shoot us a PM and we'll be there!

I got pretty nervous about my introductory thread too. It's okay, when you get past your 10 posts and all, it's smooth sailing.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 23, 2016)

We do have Mentors. Here is  Writing Contests and Prompts that you may be interested in. They're worth a look.

See you around!


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2016)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Jack of all trades.

I think you intro post is pretty good actually. It reaches beyond “Hi. My name is John. I like to write” but falls well short of a full autobiography. It is kind of difficult introducing yourself to people you don’t actually know at all but I think you got your basic position across well.

There is valuable information and feedback available here not only from the mentors (purple) but the general membership and various storage threads. Please take the time to have a good look around as there are many threads on topics that may interest you that may not be active at the moment.:eagerness:

You certainly have managed to create a significant body of work at this point. Sometimes around here it seems like everyone would be hard pressed to finish the first draft of even one novel let alone actually finish one. I am sure you will have something to offer striving novelists simply on a ‘been there, done that’ basis.:thumbl:

In any case welcome to the forums and if you have any questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact one of the mentors.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice to see another Jack here.  Welcome to WF. :hi:


----------



## Folcro (Jan 24, 2016)

You've come to just the right place jack. The mentors here are among the best advisers and friends you can make online (Which um... is saying a lot... hehe) Their genuine willingness not only to help you move forward but just to talk with you, to take part in whatever little or big thing is going on around you is like little you'll find in the cyber world or the real world. And you are most welcome to it.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you for all of the welcoming!!

The completed novel is a teen detective story. It's the first of a series that I have in mind. I plan for the character to actually grow up, stumbling across mysteries now and then. It's sort of a sub-series within a series.

The overall series is mystery, cozy style. For anyone not familiar with, cozy mysteries lack gore. The best description I have seen is "think Jessica Fletcher". My plan is to have more than one main character in this overall series, and hopefully even more than one author. I'll see how it goes.

The first book contains hints about the second and third books. I have the main idea for the third, but haven't started writing it yet.

In addition, I started another mystery, which is unfortunately stuck, and has been for about six months. To be honest, I haven't thought about it recently, as I'm trying to get my first book published by the end of the month.

Actually, I've been quite frustrated. Since mid-November, I've been trying to get a fresh opinion of that book. I've given out several copies with absolutely no feedback. I can't tell if they hate it and are too polite to say so, or were too polite to say, "No, I don't want to read your book in case I have to tell you it stinks." Either way, I have to decide if I publish this week or not without feedback, except from those who have read the intermediary drafts. I'm hoping to get a little advice on that. Is that mentor territory? Where's the best place to post such a question?

Thanks again to all! I hope I've answered your questions without information over load.

Jack


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

escorial said:


> View attachment 11437



I love the chair in your avatar, and the cup. How do you get the writing on the cup like that? Is it a real cup?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Hello Jackof all trades,
> Welcome. I'm new myself only joined a couple of days ago but in that time from what I've seen on other people's work the feedback and advice is amazing both in amount and detail. I think that yoou will definatly get loads on your writing. Looking forward t reading your stuff. What genre do you write in for your novels?



You've made me feel guilty that I haven't welcomed anyone myself.  Thanks for welcoming me!


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Either way, I have to decide if I publish this week or not without feedback, except from those who have read the intermediary drafts. I'm hoping to get a little advice on that. Is that mentor territory? Where's the best place to post such a question?



I wouldn't advise publishing without having had too much feedback.  I get to go through an editor, copy editor etc with my publishing company, but before it even reaches that stage, it's read by three different people, each with different areas of focus. 

I'm sure a Mentor will be able to help guide you to the right place to get help.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

I totally agree in principle. The problem is it must be published this month to be submitted for a couple awards I have in mind. Now I don't choose books based on awards, but I'm aware that award winning books get more consideration by educators. If I want my book(s) to be on summer reading lists, etc, it would help to have an award.

The other problem is my budget -- basically zero. I have saved enough to cover entry fees for the awards I have in mind. I'd love to pay an editor, but just don't have the money. And my current income is getting a bit uncertain. So ... I have decisions to make, and little time left and no new feedback.


----------



## 20oz (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> You've made me feel guilty that I haven't welcomed anyone myself.  Thanks for welcoming me!



Don't feel guilty I found the forum to be pretty over whelming at first lol with all the different things it offers and your welcome, hope your enjoying the forum.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

H.Brown said:


> Don't feel guilty I found the forum to be pretty over whelming at first lol with all the different things it offers and your welcome, hope your enjoying the forum.



It is big! But I'm starting to get my barings. I wish I had joined earlier. Oh, well. Can't go back in time.


----------



## escorial (Jan 25, 2016)

The cups just of the web under images dude....


----------



## H.Brown (Jan 25, 2016)

I feel the same way


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2016)

Heeey Jack.. don't you hate the new guy feeling? Well, it won't last long here, at WF.. hahaaa we are a friendly bunch and we have a lot in common with each other.. we love to write, and talk about writing and write about writing.. so, jump in and join the writing discussions, challenges and word games.. before you know it, you will feel right at home.. soo, see ya around.. enjoy WF...


----------



## Suppress (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing your work. c:


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 12, 2016)

I see I there's a couple more posts since I last looked at this thread.

Thanks to all!


----------



## writingham89 (Feb 12, 2016)

Jack welcome aboard. I'm new here as well but so far I've found the community to be amazing. I gather that your series will be akin to Hardy Boys, which I enjoyed many hours with well into my teen years. 

I look forward to offering what I can in the way of advice, but I'm a fairly new writer. Best of luck with the publishing!


----------

